# looking for DX code



## dan528i (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone have a DX Code for MACROSOMIA??
I can find it in the book for some reason

Thanks alot


----------



## y snyder (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, I googled the definition of MACROSOMIA.  "Macrosomia, also known as big baby syndrome, is sometimes used synonymously with LGA, or is otherwise defined as a fetus that weighs above 4000 grams (8 lb 13 oz) or 4500 grams 
(9 lb 15 oz) regardless of gestational age."

Check the ICD 766 or 766.1 depends on the weight of the baby.

Happy Easter


----------



## pmcmahon (Apr 12, 2009)

*Macrosomia*

The code for Macrosomia is: 656.6X with a 5th digit.

Hope this helps


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 14, 2009)

*dx*

This would depend on whether you are coding the mother's chart or the infants chart. 
766.0 (exceptionally large baby usually 4500 grams or more), 766.1 (heavy for dates) would be an infant
775.0 macrosomia in mother with diabetes.
656.63 not causing disproportion-complication of pregnancy (mother)
653.53 causing disproportion-complication of pregnancy (mother)

See if any of these will work for you.


----------

